# Fursona Likes and Dislikes



## Maelstrom Eyre (Mar 28, 2015)

There was a recent poll on one of the furry Facebook pages, asking "what is your fursona's favorite music style."

I thought it was kind of an odd question, because I always just kind of figured that a fursona would pretty much like the same kind of music as the person creating it?  

Or, are there people out there whose fursona likes a style of music that they personally can't stand?

So, to expand on that. . .do you have a fursona that has significantly different likes or dislikes from you?

This is not about personality type, temperament, being an introvert/extrovert, sexual preference or identity or any of that.

Just stuff you enjoy.  A game or hobby.  A sport or recreational activity.  A type of food.  

Just curious.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Mar 28, 2015)

My fursona likes martial arts and beating people up.. I don't..
My fursona likes Liquid DnB.
My fursona likes doing nothing aside from playing dating sims, eating cold soba.


----------



## Nataku (Mar 28, 2015)

I think that sort of thing might also depend upon how much of an OC people have made their fursona? Folks who have never made up any story or universe for their 'sona outside of 'this is me and how I present myself in the fandom' probably have fursonas which have likes/dislikes much closer to their own. 

Being as I'm a very sporadic person who has a lot of interests, I find I've sorted down specific parts of that into each of my three 'sonas. The dragon likes classical and orchestral music. The irish setter likes rock and punk. The argus/margay likes techno and dance.  None of them like country or rap, and neither do I xD

Sytalith (irish setter) is a strict carnivore - I like meat but I like plenty of other things too. Sytalith would turn her nose up at the suggestion of greens to go along with her meat. Sytalith hates team sports - I like soccer. She'd probably kill her team mates if she were forced into a game. So there's some differences too.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 28, 2015)

My fursona has all of my likes and dislikes with no deviations.


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Mar 28, 2015)

My fursona enjoys most types of music, due to his current setting his favorites are mostly old timey drinking songs and upbeat fiddle music. He also enjoys that "modern" stuff, you know swing and big band . Food-wise he loves Thai curries.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Mar 28, 2015)

Eating humans; the only source of meat in her diet. When questioned on how she can call herself a vegan, she says, "Vegan applies to avoiding ANIMAL parts. This *random curse word* was a human last time I checked. They got no reservations about eating us so why do they think she should have reservations about eating them?"  
She also likes beating up humans and selling them to alien slave traders. But she's an ALF/ARM vigilante who frequently raids research laboratories and other places where animals are abused (research laboratories are her favorite though), frees the animals and gets them the help they need and then makes sure the humans who hurt them regret their career decisions. She thinks she's "good", but seeing how she isn't afraid to kill if she has too, maybe she'd be considered an antihero. She tends to think of all humans as evil but will only kill those who abuse other animals. She may be an anthro but her animal instincts are more present than those in most anthros. Yes, she is basically an avatar for me. I joined the furry community because I never could identify with humans and I get accused of being an "animal rights Nazi" but I'm used to it. The only difference between her and I, besides her being an anthro meerkat (she's a "new" undiscovered subspecies, possibly hybrid of fossa or lion) is that there's no risk of her getting arrested for the type of things she does. Other than those, everything I like, she likes. Everything I hate, she hates.


----------



## Senpai-Fish (Mar 30, 2015)

Well, the differences between my 'sona and I range from minor to huge.  Glowstick likes seafood, I can't stand the stuff.  She does swing dancing pretty well, I still need to learn how.  The dark doesn't bother her so much, meanwhile I don't like being in the dark because of anxiety issues.  She dresses in a lot of bright colors, I tend to dress in dark colors with bright accessories.

Other than that, Glowstick is me, same likes and dislikes.  Though she is most definitely more animated and expressive than I am.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Mar 30, 2015)

My fursona is basically me, but her backstory takes place in a fantasy setting. Any situation or artwork that involves her being in "our world" might be an alternate timeline... idk. 

I can't see her being into any sort of music, even though she is a highly cultured dragoness. Perhaps if a bard were to wander into her lair and show her some music, she might enjoy it. But other than that, I don't think she would have very much exposure to it. 

Like me, she'd have a solitary lifestyle with the exception of a few friends who come and go, and perhaps a lover. She likes reading; she owns a goddamn library, after all. She'd like tasty meals by a fireside and a warm chair to cozy up in afterwards with a hot & sweet beverage and a book. 

Despite being cultured & composed she'd have quite a temper, like me. She would dislike stupidity and those who possess it. Her personality would clash with anyone who even thinks of having authority over her own. She hates people who are overly loud or hyperactive.


----------



## Gator (Mar 30, 2015)

mine is literally just a tool for me to represent myself.  so all likes, dislikes, opinions, and hobbies are the same.  the only difference is that sometimes the representation is a little exaggerated.


----------



## Sylox (Mar 30, 2015)

My fursona is a loose representation of myself, so I guess whatever he likes or dislikes is pretty much based on me.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Mar 30, 2015)

My fursona is pretty much a more grown up version of me that can actually sing and play guitar, so his likes and dislikes are practically identical to mine.


----------

